# CONGRESO DESTITUYE A DIPUTADOS ECUATORIANOS POR ORGÍA EN LIMA



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Congreso de Ecuador destituyó ayer a los cuatro diputados involucrados en un violento escándalo en un hotel de Lima el pasado 18 de abril cuando asistieron a la IX Ronda de Negociaciones del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos. 
La expulsión de los diputados María Augusta Rivas, Iván Vázquez, Franklin San Martín y Jacobo San Miguel se decidió por 61 votos a favor sobre un total de 74 congresistas presentes luego de más de siete horas de debate, según informó el presidente de la Comisión de Excusas y Calificaciones, Hugo Ruiz. 
El diputado Mesías Mora, quien también integró la delegación que viajó a Lima, fue exculpado, ya que se comprobó que no participó en el escándalo. 
En Lima, la presidenta de la Comisión de Ética del Parlamento, Fabiola Morales, felicitó la decisión del Congreso ecuatoriano, ya que han tomado el toro por las astas, mientras el presidente del Parlamento, Ántero Flores-Aráoz, también expresó su respaldo a la destitución de los legisladores ecuatorianos.

El dato
Quince son los diputados destituidos desde la caída del gobierno de Lucio Gutiérrez. La semana próxima se analizarán otros cinco casos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ayer salieron en Quito los forajidos, no tantos como en las otras ocasiones. Es una lección para esos polìticos que el mismo pueblo se levante para opinar y decirles en su cara que son unos "sapos" (como dicen acá, no porque se meten en lo que no les importa si no por ladrones). 

Debe ser algo para pensar. Claro que fue una especie de guerra civl, que hubo caos y destrozos. Y les cuento que los ecuatorianos estaban contentazos con que se fuera Lucio Gutierrez, si que habia cometido algunas bestialidades.

Lo de los diputados en Lima ha sido también tremendo barullo. Acá los querían linchar.

Pero bueno ya todos sabemos que son elegidos por el pueblo, por eso los ecuatorianos opinan que si el mandato popular es que se vayan, entonces:

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡QUE SE VAYAN TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oye Vane, tu vives en el Ecuador?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Los ecuatorianos si son de armas tomar!!!

Aqui en cambio el congreso lo mece al pueblo..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! en Guayaquil (hace un calor endemoniado) pero es muy parecido a Lima, bien movido y los distritos de San Isidro y Miraflores tienen algo de la 9 de octubre y la kennedy norte de acá. 

Para que te diviertas algo viendo como ha progresado esta ciudad sobre todo en sistema de transporte vial te mando una página para que visites 

http://www.visitaguayaquil.com/96.gye


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno los bravazos acá son los Quiteños, porque Guayaquil durante el problema de la caida de Lucio estaban bien tranquilos, Mientras en la capital el humo de los gases ya llegaba al volcán pichincha.

Pero son super aguerridos y de verdad un ejemplo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por el link, vane, he visto varios reportajes de guayaquil,
Sabias que el malecon 2000, fue diseñado por arquitectos peruanos, de veras, salio en la revista Costos de Lima, no me acuerdo los nombres.
Lo que me sorprende es el cerro Santa Ana, pues era identico a nuestro cerro san cristobal, un barrio populoso y miren como lo han puesto, ojala y pongan en valor muchos de nuestros atractivos turisticos, lo de guayaquil es un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Què chèvere y gracias por el dato incluso los guayacos no saben lo de los arquitectos peruanos. 

Sobre el barrio las peñas que está en el cerro Santa Ana simil de San Cristobal te digo que fue una remodelaciòn increible. Es hermozo y si algún dìa visitas te recomiendo que subas hasta el faro son 280 escalones pero vale la pena y la vista es fenomenal y la delincuencia totalmente evacuada. Todos colaboran y mantienen limpio. Mientras subes puedes comer comida criolla de la costa ecuatoriana y hay peñas mostro. 

Ahora te cuento de una rareza de la remodelaciòn de las casas de las peñas:

Durante los trabajos, los contratistas y obreros encontraron vívidas pistas del Guayaquil antiguo. Por ejemplo, hallaron paredes hechas con uniones entreabiertas de guadua, forradas con una mezcla llamada quincha, que luce como el concreto, pero está hecha de barro y excremento animal. O los zócalos de planchas de zinc, que una ordenanza municipal obligaba a colocar en las paredes externas de las casas, para prevenir los incendios.

Cariños


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro alli van los nombres de los arquitectos peruanos, que ademas fueron galardonados por la organizacion internacional "Dia mundial del urbanismo":

Arq. Raul Flores.
Arq. Tito Fernandez
Arq. Arq. Noe Carbajal

Ellos participaron en la elaboracion del perfil del proyecto y su posterior desarrollo, ademas participaron asesores de la Oxford Brookes University de Gran Bretaña.

Lo que mas me llena de orgullo es que estos arquitectos son catedraticos y ex-alumnos de la mejor universidad del Peru, La UNI, la decana de las ciencias en el Peru.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Conozco a los dos primeros y tienes razón es un orgullo (voy a alardear con los arquitèctos a las 4 y media que es la happy hour!!!

Gracias por el dato


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

eres arquitecta Vane?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Sip! trabajo en una constructora de acá de Guayaquil, es bien chèvere.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu que mostro, yo soy ing. civil pero trabajo con dos arquitectos, ambas carreras estan relacionadas, pero igual siempre hay bronca entre ingenieros y arquitectos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Has oido la de los decoradores de interiores?? los que no tuvieron la suficiente hombría de ser ingenieros civiles ni son lo suficiente m..... para ser arquitectos!!!!!!!!!!

Buenazo, somos cuasi colegas, donde tienes tu estudio??? en lima??


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, esa es conocidasa, Si, trabajo para una pequeña empresa contratista dedicada ala construccion, mi jefe es un arquitecto, Juan Velasco, nieto del expresidente Juan Velasco Alvarado, mi oficina esta en miraflores, me gusta, aunque ultimo esta un poco bajo la chamba, aparte de mi hay otro arquitecto, es bastante pequeña la empresa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Qué tipo de construcciones hacen?? nosotros construimos casas en ciudadelas pituconas de acá.

Es bueno porque se gana en dòlares


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajajaja desviaron el tema, pero bueno ta interesante anyway.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Filter , tú estudias arquitectura no?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si en la Richi


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno hacemos ampliaciones, remodelaciones, trabajamos con el seguro para el caso de siniestros, lo mas que hemos hecho es una ampliacion para dos agencias del banco Wiese, primer y segundo piso. Ahora estamos habilitando una planta para una empresa de celulares, aqui mismo en miraflores. 
No se pero pienso en cambiar de chamba, de preferencia con colegas mios, ya llevo dos años trabajando con arquitectos, hasta se me ha metido el bichito por estudiar arquitectura como segunda especializacion.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues hazlo!!! te apoyo 100%. Cuantos años tienes???? porque nunca es tarde para empezar otra carrera, yo estoy estudiando marketing aca. Y se conoce mucha gente.

Creo q convertimos este thread en un chat entre nosotros que risa!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, que si, ya averigue todo en la universidad, pienso empezar en marzo del otro año, ademas tengo 25 años, tengo tiempo, pero primero pienso sacar mi titulo, ya han pasado 3 años desde que acabe y no he hecho nada. antes de fin de año tengo que sacarlo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

UYYYY tas chibolo pues!!!! me parece muy bacán. Suerte


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Ya pues Filter ponte a discutir un poco acá tambien, como futuro arquitecto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que yo soy el unico ing. jeje


----------

